# Soap Making Resource Resource Liquidation



## dibbles (May 11, 2017)

Looks like the questions around SMR have been answered, and they are liquidating. I got this email today, and thought I'd pass it along for anyone who is interested.

Sadly we are starting our inventory liquidation sale today.  All products are now 20% off on top of any discounts listed on the website.  Simply use coupon code liquidation2017 at checkout to apply this additional 20% off.  Please keep in mind that this sale may only be running for a few hours depending on how many of you all participate.  We will only be allowing as many orders to come in as we are able to process within a reasonable amount of time. Once the liquidation sale is over, we will disable the shopping cart buttons.

Also, we are only taking sales via PayPal at this time for everyone's convenience and security.  You do not need a PayPal account in order to place an order and you can pay via PayPal's secure servers using any major credit card.  

Click here to shop for your ingredients one last time at soap-making-resource.com.

For your convenience, below is a list of some of the products that we have in stock.  Be sure to browse through the entire website to find some great deals.  As you will notice, we have many products that are currently out of stock, but there is still a lot of inventory available and some great buys!


----------



## soaring1 (May 11, 2017)

I figured something was up.  I had been waiting on the rest of my order from March and couldn't get a hold of anyone.


----------



## Susie (May 12, 2017)

It is horrible that you are still waiting from March!  I clicked like in sympathy.


----------



## bumbleklutz (May 12, 2017)

Sad for them that they're going out of business.  I only ordered a couple of things from them, but I was pleased with what I received from them.  Their shipping and customer service in my case at least, left something to be desired.  When you could get a response from them, they were friendly and helpful.  Hopefully, they go on to bigger and better things.  It's sort of scary that folks are still waiting for orders placed in March though.


----------



## Saranac (May 12, 2017)

I only purchased from them once and the turn-around was horrific.  They did, however, reply to my email in a timely and polite fashion--which these days, is more than I expect from most establishments.  I don't like to see any small business close-up; it leaves me wondering who will be next. . . .


----------



## dixiedragon (May 12, 2017)

It says This Product Isn't Available until May 18 on everything I try to add to my cart.


----------



## dibbles (May 12, 2017)

dixiedragon said:


> It says This Product Isn't Available until May 18 on everything I try to add to my cart.



They did say in the email they would only allow as many orders as they could handle. Maybe between what they already had outstanding and new orders, they've reached their limit. If they still have stock once the orders are processed, then they might start taking new orders again. If it is something you really want, maybe try every few days. May 18 might be when they 'think' they will be able to take orders again. I really don't know.


----------



## littlehands (May 12, 2017)

I'm bummed that they're going under. I love their EOs, and the acrylic mold I have is my very favorite. Nobody else makes it with the same design where you can just push the loaf up from the bottom.


----------



## Seawolfe (May 12, 2017)

Oh that is too bad, they were the first place I ordered from and I love their wooden mold with the slice guides built in. And their EO's and clays...


----------

